# Received BS-100 Bronze, Black Dial, Stainless Back - Pics!



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi to all.

The BS-100 Bronze just came and I wanted to share some pictures and impressions.

Overall, the watch is pretty much everything I had hoped for -- fun to wear, great fit and finish, and superb timekeeping (spot on after three days). The bronze case has an even, lustrous sheen and is beautifully machined. The bezel turns in a satisfying, positive manner and the triangle aligns perfectly at 12 o'clock. The crown operates as it should. The raised markers are beautiful, as is the deep black dial. I really like the overall aesthetic of this watch -- better in person than in pictures. It's unique -- nothing quite like it.

Quibbles? Only a couple. The white printing on the dial is 'perfect' with the naked eye, and my close-up vision is excellent. Under a loupe, the printing is a little less clean, saturated, and precise than on a couple of other watches (e.g., Rolex Sub and Dagaz Tsunami) -- not a big deal. Second, the date is _almost_ centered in its window, but just the tiniest bit low -- again, not critical.

Communications with Steve Hughes and others at Aquadive have also been excellent. Thanks also to Ariel Soltura for his assistance with my order and communications with Aquadive.

All in all, I have no hesitation recommending the BS-100 Bronze. It is a great blend of practical, functional, beautiful, and different. You can tell that our yellow lab is also a huge fan!

John


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Glad to see another report of the bronze BS 100 and photos. Congratulations on your new AD, I am looking forward to mine arriving.

BTW, I used a microscopic camera to photograph my Rolex Sea Dweller once (nothing better to do that day.....) and at enough magnification, even with that brand there are uneven lines, etc. in the dial print. Sometimes life is like a city seen at night from an airplane; its looks beautiful from a distance but gets rougher the closer you look ;-). The devil's in the details as they say. 

Nice wrist shots, really shows the size of this piece. I can only imagine how huge the BS 300 must be.....

Wear it in good health!

Chris


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

John... Glad I could be of service. The pics are amazing my friend. I do hope you enjoy this piece for many years to come as I am sure you enjoy your four legged friend in the pics.


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Congratulations on acquiring such an awesome piece, and it's only going to get better and better over time. Great pictures too. Enjoy that baby in the best of health.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on your bronze beauty. Very nice.


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

I generally do not like bronze watches, but that really looks simply incredible


----------



## jacklister (Jan 16, 2012)

a beauty, cant wait to get mine, 

the case finish on the bs100 ss is comparable to my new Ploprof, although the case back is perfect, the 3D ploprof case back is light years ahead, you get what you pay for :-(

I see the bronze version has a similar finish to the ss, anyone owns both, steal and bronze BS100, would love to hear your opinions

jack


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats John and welcome to the Aquadive family. I'm sure you'll enjoy that Bad Boy for many years to come :-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm loving the watch. Been wearing it all day for the past few days. The Rolex Sea Dweller, IWC Mark XVI, and Casio G-Shock are all enjoying some quiet drawer time.

Admittedly, I'm still in the honeymoon phase with the Aquadive, but I really think it is going to be a fine watch for the long term. It's very comfortable, interesting looking without going too far, and just fun and different. Timekeeping has been superb -- about +0.5 seconds/day. The other nice discovery is that light reflects beautifully off the dial's raised markers. Sometimes I'll look down and the watch is glowing like 1,000, I mean 12, points of light ;-)

John


----------



## metalevon (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a great looking thing.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

metalevon said:


> That is a great looking thing.


Welcome to WUS and the Aquadive forum


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

metalevon said:


> That is a great looking thing.


That's because not all things are created equal. Especially on WUS.


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

Very nice pics. I ordered one yesterday and it is scheduled for delivery in August. Can't wait.


----------



## bwyoung80 (May 24, 2012)

That is such a nice watch, I really want a Bronze AD. I think I will just start with a SS one. Awesome watch, and great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

morningbell said:


> Very nice pics. I ordered one yesterday and it is scheduled for delivery in August. Can't wait.


Congrats sir!!!


----------

